# Cobbler Preamp Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## mcluff (Nov 4, 2022)

NIiiiiice! Is this the true preamp version or the more recent front-of-amp pedal? (Assuming it's the latter)


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 20, 2022)

Tasty!

Raspberry w/ maple syrup and cream (well, I guess the cream is actually silver). 
Pretty please, a version with Gold knobs hardware? Would like to see if it matches well with the maple syrup 

[Insert puns based on cobbling a pedal together here]


----------



## music6000 (Nov 20, 2022)

Gold ones cost me a pretty penny, but I aim to please!:


----------

